# Constant headaches



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Alright folks

Been getting headaches/migraines daily since the start my first year of college (september 2010), they become more apparent in the afternoon/evening and fade away at night. Generally when painkillers kick in. I thought it was the amount of sugar I had so I stopped drinking fizzy juice/eating overly sugary foods which did help for about a week.

I then thought it was smoking so I massively cut down, which once again helped for what seemed to be a week but now I've been getting them nightly. I currently take Hedex daily but I don't think they do anything for me anymore. Usually if it gets really too much then I take a heap of Kalms and go to bed no matter what time of day.

I go outside regularly, get plenty sun and fresh air (well I do live in Scotland), can anyone suggest anything? Other than going to the doctors. Or should I :wall:

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How much water do you drink? I get headaches if I don't hydrate enough, I usually go through 2-3 litres a day of just water.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Get your blood pressure checked, headaches are a very common symptom. High blood pressure can do yoy a lot of damage if not sorted. Even if it's not that, if you're getting them on a regular basis you ought to see a doc.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

bigmc I drink a lot of water - easily 3l in a day, I buy two 1.5l's of Buxton every morning before college.

DampDog my mum does suffer from high blood pressure actually - i'll get mine checked out. will make an appointment at the doctors but this kinda thing makes me nervous, lol.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you wear glasses? I know that if iv kept my contacts in all day i get a soar head from straining my eyes.
If not it might be that you need them? Are you at a computer at college?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That could be it - I wear glasses when I'm playing xbox or watching TV as my vision is pathetic. My headache got seriously bad yesterday when I had them on come to think of it.

Nah not on a computer at all at college this year. Just written work.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

get your eyes tested would be first thing, if that dont work go to your gp.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

what about having your eyes checked? 

i was having loads of headaches went had my eyes tested and had to have glasses for on the computer and watching tv ect and they stop shortly afterwords 

hope that helps


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Might be time for some new bins then, I get headache if I wear old glasses in work.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> bigmc I drink a lot of water - easily 3l in a day, I buy two 1.5l's of Buxton every morning before college.
> 
> DampDog my mum does suffer from high blood pressure actually - i'll get mine checked out. will make an appointment at the doctors but this kinda thing makes me nervous, lol.


I'd get it check'd in that case, lots of blood pressure and heart stuff can be hereditary. Doc with never take a "one-off" high blood pressure. If it is up, he'll get you measured a couple of times just in case it's up cause you stressed about seeing the doc...

Take care of yourself mate, get it checked. If your lucky you might even get a fit nurse to do it, though it might not help..

bigmc is right, poor glasses will do it too.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

beaten to it. when did you last have your eyes checked?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

When did you last get your eyes tested? If your playing xbox or watching tv your eyes will dry out because your not blinking as often so might be that's what's contributing to it. Well thats what i was told at the opticians when i went about headaches.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I got my current glasses literally about 4 years ago - had my eyes checked Xmas '09 and was advised to get new ones but I couldn't afford it at the time (and still can't!) 

Think I might just stop wearing them altogether. Although I haven't worn them today and have got a stonker of a headache on just now.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I got my current glasses literally about 4 years ago - had my eyes checked Xmas '09 and was advised to get new ones but I couldn't afford it at the time (and still can't!)
> 
> Think I might just stop wearing them altogether. Although I haven't worn them today and have got a stonker of a headache on just now.


I know what you mean about not being able to afford them thats why i was wearing contacts and ended up with a headache. There are places you can get decent glasses much cheaper than the opticians prices. If you were in Edinburgh you could have gone to the place i went. 
Mine were £60 and they weren't even the cheapest. You can also get them much cheaper online.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

£60 I could spend on some nice glasses.. the place I use, if you buy the frame online I'm sure they'll fit lenses for you. but I like to try them on.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah i think some of the online retailers will sent you like 5 frames to try then you post them back and order the one you want so you know what your getting.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

will look into it, cheers :thumb: will book a doctors appointment also


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck..


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> will look into it, cheers :thumb: will book a doctors appointment also


I would seriously get your eyes done first as the doc will suggest that, then i would go to docs if that doesnt work.

sounds lke you do need new glasses though.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

will be a while before i can get new glasses looking at my bank balance  will just load up on Hedex for the time being.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

chris l said:


> Yeah i think some of the online retailers will sent you like 5 frames to try then you post them back and order the one you want so you know what your getting.


They do, but another consideration is if you have a high prescription, then some online retailers won't make them....


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

What's the lighting like at college and home, fluorescent tubes flicker at some high rate and not noticeable to the naked eye same goes for low energy bulbs.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I had a headache for about 2-3 constant a while ago. I went to the GP he suggest an eye test straight away. Went to the optitions, eyes were fine and she suggested nasal congestion as a possible cause. I took some nasal decongestant tabs and the headache disappeared result! Shame it took an optition to work it out. Another consideration is stress. Are you under a lot of pressure a college? headaches and muscular tension in the head and neck can be a symptom of this. I also get stress headaches and take syndol tablets which sort them out but I would stress that they are quite strong and will make you very sleepy. If stress is a problem its always better to treat the cause of the stress or look at mechanisims for managing your stress.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

DiscoTD5 said:


> What's the lighting like at college and home, fluorescent tubes flicker at some high rate and not noticeable to the naked eye same goes for low energy bulbs.


Flourescent tubes at college, just energy saving bulbs here - although I turn them all of and sit in darkness at night. Well apart from the tv or computer screen.



tmitch45 said:


> I had a headache for about 2-3 constant a while ago. I went to the GP he suggest an eye test straight away. Went to the optitions, eyes were fine and she suggested nasal congestion as a possible cause. I took some nasal decongestant tabs and the headache disappeared result! Shame it took an optition to work it out. Another consideration is stress. Are you under a lot of pressure a college? headaches and muscular tension in the head and neck can be a symptom of this. I also get stress headaches and take syndol tablets which sort them out but I would stress that they are quite strong and will make you very sleepy. If stress is a problem its always better to treat the cause of the stress or look at mechanisims for managing your stress.


I will get some nasal decongestant tabs - it does sound very very familiar actually, good point.

I'm not really under pressure so much at college - very relaxed atmosphere, obviously I do work hard there but the staff and people there are fine. 
It's more at home I get headaches, it's tense, usually an argument or so going on and it's only when I'm here do I really get headaches (like I say afternoon/evening).

Syndol tablets also sound good - even better if they put me to sleep as I have trouble with that too.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Glad I could help with the advice. The syndol tabs do work very well for tension headaches but two bits of advice. Don't take them if you need to drive or as the packet says use heavy machinery as they do make you feel very drowsey. secondly, they are addictive again as the packet says but fine if you use them now and again like I do. Also on the headache front have you tried forehead? Its basically like a large lipstick you rub on your forehead and it makes your head feel cool and helps with headaches without the need for medication.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

dont you get help towards glasses being a student?? you should at least get your eyes tested, your vision may not be upto the required standard for driving.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a license but don't drive. My eyes aren't up to the standard for driving at all without my glasses. I do get help towards glasses being a student but it's still expensive for me.

I'll get some syndol tabs, they sound good.


----------



## Cliffp (Oct 16, 2011)

I heard from somewhere that if you take painkillers too often they can actually give you headaches.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to get headaches daily as well. I put this down to my last job where I spent all day sitting in front of a computer screen.

Nowadays if I get a headache I can put it down to either dehydration or frowning/squinting too much (I find my eyes very sensitive to bright sunlight and if I start squinting for too long, 9 times out of 10 I'll get headache) To combat that, I usually have to drive with sunglasses a lot of the time.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

couldn't find any syndol tablets in ASDA so got some Nurofen headache relief - made bugger all difference. gonna take the afternoon off I think..


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Is your headache right behind your eyes going up to the middle of your forehead?

You find yourself getting really, really tired not in your brain but in your eyes?

I just had to get new bins for this reason, it has always been my problem and my astigmatism has changed by 0.5. Next to bugger all but enough to put the focussing plane of my eyes out through my glasses and make me really, really tired.

Book online through vision express and the test will cost you £12.50.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruffs that's exactly where and how it is. However I haven't worn my glasses properly (constantly for a few hours+) in months, and I haven't worn them at all in a few weeks.

Going outside at night when it's dark and it's cold seems to help massively by the way.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Got an eye test booked tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Got an eye test booked tomorrow. :thumb:


Thats good news, let us know how you get on, hopefully that will identify your problems.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey, I regularly suffer from bad headaches except mine get progressively worse throughout the day and are always at their worst at night time.

At one point a couple of years ago I was having headaches daily, had my eyes/glasses checked and all was fine, went to the doctors and they found no problem.

However it got so bad that I couldn't sleep because of my headaches so I got up in the morning feeling tired and with an even stronger headache and this continued for weeks.
Doctors tried putting me on all sorts in the end though, I quit my job and amazingly it all cleared up.

I think it could have been all of the stress related with dealing with rude,ignorant customers that did it.
You say yours started when you started college, could it possibly be work load, or stress???


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Got an eye test booked tomorrow. :thumb:


Yeah, come on Al, How's the head?

Brain exploded yet?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Stripes I honestly think it's stress related. Today was my weekly day off of college and I haven't had a hint of a sore head.

My prescription hasn't noticeably changed in the last year and a half but I'm getting new glasses on tuesday.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Stripes I honestly think it's stress related. Today was my weekly day off of college and I haven't had a hint of a sore head.
> 
> My prescription hasn't noticeably changed in the last year and a half but I'm getting new glasses on tuesday.


Try going to the doctors about it, but as I found the medication they gave me made things worse.

There is a product called Bach flower remedies, quite confusing set up but completely natural and they do help. Even my doctor thought they were a better choice to try.

If you're interested in trying some out I can send you some more info if you want.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Would hugely appreciate more information - i'm on the website just now and it looks very confusing

edit: looks to be alcohol products.. don't think I can buy them as I'm not 18


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll send you a message so as not to spam up your thread


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Would hugely appreciate more information - i'm on the website just now and it looks very confusing
> 
> edit: looks to be alcohol products.. don't think I can buy them as I'm not 18


A lot of them contain a tiny amount of brandy in them as it makes them last longer, but the link I gave to you where you can get them from has ones without the brandy. So you should be fine buying them


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Stripes I honestly think it's stress related. Today was my weekly day off of college and I haven't had a hint of a sore head.
> 
> My prescription hasn't noticeably changed in the last year and a half but I'm getting new glasses on tuesday.


If it helps mate, my astigmatism had changed by 0.5. The lowest denomination they do. It was enough to make me get new glasses and has been the last 2 times.

If you spend a lot of time looking at SOMETHING (doesn't have to be a VDU), you are constantly focussing your eyes and straining the muscles which give you tired eyes and headaches.

If it's stress based, do you drink a lot of coffee/tea or smoke? Caffeine and Nicotine can produce these symptoms too. Popping the Pro-plus to get work done?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I can definetly confirm that these headaches are stress related.. on Friday I got a shock when I found out what college had decided to give me to live on for a month and I got a proper killer headache, so I just went to bed in the middle of the day and I woke up feeling worse.

I'm still getting new glasses on Tuesday anyway - been needing a set for a while


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

For the syndol tablets you will need to goto a pharmacy.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Choosing my new frames tomorrow 

I haven't had anywhere near as many headaches as of late - just tried to keep cool all the time and its working


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2011)

Any luck with getting rid of your headaches?? 

Did you try the remedies?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I did aye - put a few drops in a bottle of water. Dunno if it's just a placebo effect, but I feel way more chilled. New glasses are working a treat too


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you drink milk? Try swapping to soya milk. Got rid of my headaches. Most of us have an intolerance to cows milk. Headaches vanished when I made the swap, and they only ever return when I ever lapse and drink ‘normal’ milk again.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 3, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> I did aye - put a few drops in a bottle of water. Dunno if it's just a placebo effect, but I feel way more chilled. New glasses are working a treat too


That's great to hear :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thought I'd re-open this thread

Pretty much back where I am in regards to headaches
Largely due to having to live at home, my parents deliberately wind me up (yes really), **** at college, etc

Just don't know where to go with it


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Have a browse on here http://www.ouchuk.org/html/


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Thought I'd re-open this thread
> 
> Pretty much back where I am in regards to headaches
> Largely due to having to live at home, my parents deliberately wind me up (yes really), **** at college, etc
> ...


Alan my advice is to have a chat with your GP as the pressure of life in general can be difficult even when you are as young as you are, i think you are putting a lot of pressure on yourself re this part time job, you might have to change your plans re work and college and consider if it may pay off going down a different route ie getting mechanical experience with a different line of work to get experience to gain entry to the oil & Gas industry, i have been going through a difficult time of late myself Alan and if you need a chat some day i can pm you my office tel number buddy


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It's my family that are pissing me off Derek, they deliberately wind me up and find it hilarious, just get pissed off and get sore heads all the time these days


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> Have a browse on here http://www.ouchuk.org/html/


£10 to join!!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> It's my family that are pissing me off Derek, they deliberately wind me up and find it hilarious, just get pissed off and get sore heads all the time these days


Don't take the bait Alan it's not worth it , things can only improve as life goes on and hopefully you will get the breakthrough you have been waiting for and it will be onward and upwards


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> £10 to join!!!!


You only need to join to use the members area. There's plenty other information that might help you on there.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> It's my family that are pissing me off Derek, they deliberately wind me up and find it hilarious, just get pissed off and get sore heads all the time these days


Alan, do your parents actually REALISE what your suffering from & are they that callous in regards to your situation?

Insist on medical treatment & sort your home life out, stress is a huge negative factor in regards to health issues.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Alan, do your parents actually REALISE what your suffering from & are they that callous in regards to your situation?
> 
> Insist on medical treatment & sort your home life out, stress is a huge negative factor in regards to health issues.


They don't take me seriously.

It's stupid things too to set me off, for example playing really loud music or turning the volume up on the tv then leaving the room, deliberately starting arguments etc. I've never really got along with them, they are very very restrictive towards me


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ouch, really feel for you,

Show them this:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lled-parents-hammer-Facebook-house-party.html

and then ask them to have a little consideration.

I agree with the other posts here. AS much as it would be easier in the short term to see a doc and get some meds to reduce the stress/cortisol levels it's not a long term fix.

Its all very well being told to 'calm down' or 'not let it bother you' but often it's a physiological reaction that is hard to control. There was another post on here about anger management and the advice there could really help- it's the same mechanism that sets off the cortisol/adrenaline.

Really hope you get it sorted! Good luck!


----------

